# Emerson TV Backlight issue.



## b5bus (Jun 18, 2017)

This is a LF501EM4 model. 
My problem is that the TV shuts off after a while. 
New power board or main board does not fix the problem.
I have figured out that higher the backlight is set, quicker the TV shuts off.
The part websites for this TV does not show it has a backlight inverter.
I guess it is blended into the power board.
What do I need to replace in order to fix this TV?


----------

